

Inside the Elegant, Mesmerizing Subculture of Card Juggling - digital55
http://www.wired.com/2015/04/inside-elegant-mesmerizing-subculture-card-juggling/

======
sosuke
The video is almost entirely in slow motion though, I looked it up and prefer
to see them in real time. [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_M_aRtX-
bA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_M_aRtX-bA) (does have some slow times
but only for a second at a time)

~~~
JTon
I liked some of those tricks a lot. Others made me slightly anxious. Very
strange

------
urs2102
Oddly enough this was a hobby of mine along with doing close-up magic as a
child - and is still something I enjoy doing when I'm thinking (I like keeping
a deck of cards near my desk). I think after holding cards and constantly
doing tricks - this became the next extension of playing with cards.

I think it's definitely similar to skateboarding or playing improv jazz on the
piano where a number of small moves must be mastered to then allow you to
stack them together rather than full sequences that have to be perfectly
mastered. A good place to start is with Fold 2.0 if you're interested in
something easy that looks cool[1].

[1]: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3goA-
Ci6t8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3goA-Ci6t8)

------
ougawouga
Couldn't tell if the writer was being subtlely ironic about the origin of the
term poop deck, but presumably it's some kind of play on the nautical phrase
"poop deck". The latter term originates from "la poupe", which is the French
word for "stern".

~~~
swang
I think you're just misunderstanding. He is not talking about the origin of
the word, "poop deck" in normal English vernacular. He is referring to why
these Cardists call worn out decks, "poop decks": because the video
referencing the "poop deck" was shot in a bathroom with his bathroom deck he
keeps in there

------
dctoedt
I wonder if that'd be good manual-dexterity training for medical students who
aspired to become surgeons, the way years of playing piano and guitar made it
easy for me to learn to touch-type when I was a teenager.

------
emptybits
“If anyone wants to make a living out of it, I don’t think it’s possible" ...
challenge issued! (From a cardist, no less.)

------
apalmer
Cool to watch, weird as a hobby. Thats what makes hobbies interesting though.

